# Juwel HeliaLux LED lighting? worth it?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmmmm.. how to put this the best way:
First you have over 2x the gross output of the tubes. This can be good or bad depending on other factors.. i.e use of CO2 or other carbon sources, amount of care and types of plants..
That said, the programming allows you to match the tube output (set output at like 30%)

After that you have the benefit of a more "natural" presentation.. i.e gradual on and off..

Calling any of this a "benefit" is a bit questionable.. BUT it is a nice addition to static shotgun approach to lighting..
No surprise that I favor the "control" aspect of the lighting..

That said,, There still is no spectrum control and a lack of diverse colored diodes..


----------



## KLove93 (Jun 15, 2017)

thanks for the reply, ive never had a lot of luck with planting in the past more than likely due to my impatience/inexperience/lack of nutrients, but i feel like im ready for the challenge now and im willing to give it everything ive got  i thought the LED's might be better off than the T5's one of the things i really like about them is the massive amount of control and being able to set up lighting periods and have a more natural transition between lighting periods, then again i could just save myself £70 and just get the LED unit its self without the control if i really wanted. 

im planning for a nutrient rich substrate, i was looking at ADA's range of substrate but its quite costly, i will probably dose regular with ferts/some kind of liquid carbon and use root tabs if required as i dont think im ready to set up a full blown Co2 system yet. but i want to give the plants the best chance i can to be healthy. 

just out of interest, what would you do for lighting in a lido 120? im looking for ideas to improve on the two T5's if you have any ideas or some suggestions that you think would work out better than the T5's/Helialux LED id love to know


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you considered the jewel retrofit led's
https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping-wiki/lightning/juwel-led-aquarium-lighting-with-daytime-leds

Lumen rating is about the same as the t5's but due to geometry it should create more PAR for the tank..

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping-wiki/lightning/juwel-led-aquarium-lighting-with-daytime-leds

Well I looked over the retrofit kits a bit and run 12V constant voltage..
So it "looks" like you could add a TC-420 for full automation..

Had to break the cost down a bit for fun..

3600 lumens, 2 10W pucks, power supply and conversion rail
$165.60 Euros
Add $ 30 US for a tc-420

BTW: Any 12V power supply will work.. will need to work on plugs though..


----------

